# In LOVE with Recipe Finder & Diabetes & Me!!!



## MrsPeel (Sep 14, 2018)

I had come to the site quiet a long time ago, but only found the recipe finder when I came back recently, the "Diabetes & me" that allows you to save the recipes is amazing, and I have tried some of the recipes and OH MY!!!! awesome!!!
I probably mentioned this in another post (my brain is mushed up with medication plus some neurological impairments) but a couple of months ago I was told I was half way down to kidney failure, so I had to change radically the way I was eating. 
I went for no sugar, no salt, minimum carbs and avoiding processed stuff. It was hard but in a month I was able to get my blood levels lower . Luckily both my daughter and I love cooking, I organized the kitchen so it would need as little movement as possible and I tried a few recipes, including a banana bread that meant I could have a sweet treat without feeling guilty!!!! 
I have some photos but not sure they will be too big to post here, I should look in the forum guidelines, or turn the other Mac where I have an ancient version of PSE to reduce the sizes
but these are the recipes I tried, some of them I made some changes, very small ones but they all were fabulous, apart from the carrot cake which, probably because it was last night and I was already tired..
here are the ones I tried :

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/recipes/butternut-and-borlotti-bean-stew
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-t...rtugaise-with-boiled-new-potatoes--side-salad
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/recipes/carrot-kugel
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/recipes/banana-bread
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/recipes/fruity-coronation-chicken

Do you guys use the Recipe Finder? any recipes you have tried and can suggest? 
we love fish, chicken too but we ate so much a few months ago, am pacing it, we like red meat but try to keep it to a minimum, also cook a lot with quorn, and there is very little we don't like...
Also if you have any slow cooker recipes, would love some suggestions!
I have some recipes I adapted to low carb from north east Brazil marvelous recipes, also have a few recipes of Middle Eastern and Mediterranean food if you are interested, can put something together to share with you  

Anyone uses Pinterest or Instagram?
I just fully entered the 21st century: bought a mobile (smart kind!) phone!!!! I spent the past 5 or 6 years resisting them as I found I didn't need one being most of the time home with the computer, so discovering Instagram and finding amazing food bloggers there, but I find it much easier here with the Recipe Finder... any suggestions welcome!!!!


----------



## Cinnamon (Sep 28, 2018)

Lovely recipes, will be givng those a try. Thank you!
I do not eat meat, only fish and quorn, thankfully lots of nice veggie and fish recipes around.
Just getting use to counting the carbs to lower my levels. 
I love Pinterest, so many great ideas for everything.
Will look out for any other recipes you may post.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2018)

MrsPeel said:


> I have some photos but not sure they will be too big to post here


Pictures should automatically resize to fit the forum page


----------



## MrsPeel (Sep 29, 2018)

@Cinnamon  yes! love Pinterest!  
We spent a bit over 5 years with just fish & Quorn, my daughter decided she wanted to be a vegetarian around 2008, until mid 2014 I adapted many recipes for Quorn,  I'm gonna try make a recipes scrapbook for my daughter, our printer is tricking us and wont work with the wi-fi so I may do it digitally, if so, I ll share that for sure, and will come back to share other stuff too
I found these Oven Baked Zuchini (Courgettes to us in the UK) and feta cheese fritters. 
They are easy to make, and we loved them so much we made them three times already!
the recipe is HERE
and (I'll try with the photo, see if it works, Instagram is a bit weird to get URL) here are the ones we made at home  not as pretty as the photos of her blog,I took these with my phone,  but they taste amazing!!!
 

@Northerner  thanks!!!!!


----------



## Cinnamon (Sep 29, 2018)

Yummy!!


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 29, 2018)

It's a shame you can't eat pictures, they look mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------

